
Tracer: A Newsletter Focussed on the Development of DEEPFAKES - giorgiop
https://www.deeptracelabs.com/newsletter
======
giorgiop
Also featured by the Exponential View:

[https://exponentialview.substack.com/p/-cyborg-sex-
micromobi...](https://exponentialview.substack.com/p/-cyborg-sex-
micromobility-
matters?token=eyJ1c2VyX2lkIjoxMjU1MTc2LCJwb3N0X2lkIjoyOTcwMiwiaWF0IjoxNTQ5MTc1NTUyLCJpc3MiOiJwdWItMjI1MiIsInN1YiI6InBvc3QtcmVhY3Rpb24ifQ.TulRI2wnJ1S2cAi4b9OMtXY6Wu06lbdLvwvtYjZSgig)

------
Time-Grinder
Interesting topic to base a newsletter on- but do you think deepfakes are
going to keep evolving? Having seen deep portraits a while back I struggle to
see how they could get much better.

